# Malin Head and Fanad Lookouts, Ireland June 2010



## cardiffrail (Jun 7, 2010)

Both of these sites are relatively small, so I have decided to combine them in a single report. 

Malin Head at the tip of the Inishowen peninsular in County Donegal is the most northern point of Ireland - it is in fact further north than Northern Ireland. There is a collection of derelict buildings at Malin Head. The main building is a three storey tower, built in 1908 by the Royal Navy as a lookout point. This building resembles a concrete castle keep. It was later used as a Lloyds signal station - this relates to Lloyds of London, the shipping insurers. Unfortunately there is no interior access. 

In the vicinity of the tower, there is a collection of WW2 era lookout buildings. As the Republic of Ireland remained neutral during the war these lookouts never saw action. The site was abandoned shortly after the war.

On the headland just north of the buildings, the word 'EIRE' has been laid out in white stone. This was made in the war, as a way of alerting aircraft crews that they were over the neutral country of Ireland. It has since become popular to write one's initials or name using the white rocks in the area. 

The tower






















The other buildings





















EIRE sign






Fanad Head is located to the west of the Inishowen peninsular. A lighthouse which is still in use is located at the head itself. Next to this is the remains of an old coastguard station. The coastguard station was built in the 1890's and abandoned after the war. The station comprised living accommodation for four families, as well as outbuildings for stores. Nothing is left of the internal structure and the shell is now used as an animal shelter. A wartime lookout post is located nearby. 




































Lookout post


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2010)

Some interesting buildings. The lookout at malin head looks just like a sandcastle! 
Love the pebble EIRE and the other names...nice and quirky. 
Cheers, Cardiff.


----------

